# impulse buying



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

over the last 60 years i have trained myself not to give in to impulse buying and in that vein have spent the last 6 months researching our next van for when we retire our old forward lounge pegaso has been brilliant over the last 7 years and has left us totally hooked on the lifestyle, after visiting 3 or 4 shows, we had decided we needed to choose between either the starburst or bolero 630ew and the bessacar 540,
so we arranged a couple of trips to maximise viewing opportunities there are no dealers in leicester so we went down to northampton to three dealers weds and today over to nottingham for another 3 dealers,
we called first at heart of england at weedon and although the selection was limited jan was struck by the besssacar e560 new price way outside our budget at £49000+ so i could safely agree that yes it was a lovely van, we moved on to marquis at northampton and after a bit of discussion the salesman alistair came up with the perfect van for us , yes a bessie560 4 year old only 6000 mls and 20%cheaper we hummed and hawwed but the offer of only £8000 for our beloved peggysue trashed the deal , moved on to white arches at rushden to see a bolero with almost £5000 of the new price and found them closed every wednesday, apparently didn't spot that on thier website.
never mind new day on to lowdhams , had got a good selection particularly impressed by a 07 dethleff advantage again an offer of only £6000 this time for peggysue left us too much to do , so we moved on 100 yds up the road to fullers , last time i went there they had about 10 vans from really old to fairly old , now there were about 25 vans mostly 4,5,6 years old at a good price this time the salesman steve was very relaxed and trotted out a 4 year old bessie with several goodies solar etc immaculate cond 10,000 mls and 30%+ of new, poor old peggy only got up to £6,500 but as steve said the windowprice left him little room to manouvere so the deal was done, pick her up in a couple of weeks,
now what i want to know is
how did i end up with a fixed bed ??
max length was going to be 21ft bessie is 23???
i thought i wanted another LHD ????


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rugbyken said:


> the salesman steve was very relaxed and trotted out a 4 year old bessie with several goodies solar etc immaculate cond 10,000 mls and 30%+ of new, poor old peggy only got up to £6,500 but as steve said the windowprice left him little room to manouvere so the deal was done, pick her up in a couple of weeks,
> now what i want to know is
> how did i end up with a fixed bed ??
> max length was going to be 21ft bessie is 23???
> i thought i wanted another LHD ????


I know just which Steve you mean.
He's a good salesman - he sold us our Cipro when he was at his previous dealership.
But then we did know that was what we wanted and we could only find 2 available at the time - but he offered the best deal of the two and got the business.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're a bit like you, Ken. We will research for hours and hours, and look at dozens of vans, and then will be swayed by something which doesn't match our initial criteria. Our first van was like this, and it was a great van for us.

Our second (and current) van was bought when we saw someone else's, and it seemed to match our requirements on many counts.

We should be starting a new search soon. It should be very exciting!

Gerald


----------

